# All purpose hunting boots



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So is there a hunting boot that's basically all purpose? I want boots that I can use for hunting dry ground pronghorns in the heat of august but not being caught in freak snowstorms during a november pheasant hunt. Is there such a boot?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Cabelas Perfekt Hunter by Meindl, non-insulated version


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks birddogger. Anybody else got some recommendations?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Kenetrek.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like danners!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I too use a cabelas boot. I use the Back Country hikers and I use them all year around.. They cost 50-60 depending on whether they are on sale or not. I have never gotten a blister in them and I have never had water get into them either.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Use the same boot year round. Change socks if you are too hot or too cold.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Take a look at the Merrell Perimeters. I tried them after bwhntr suggested them in a similar thread a while back. I put A TON of rugged miles on my feet, and I went through two pairs of $200 boots in 9 months. I got the Perimeters, and they are holding up great. They were a tad cold in the snow, but they're probably the closest to an all season boot you can find. Won't break the bank either.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So whats more versatile: insulated or non-insulated?


----------

